# A way of sending an automatic message to pax on ping request



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

As many of you may know from this thread , I drive a Nissan Juke for UberX. As you notice with the Juke, the rear door handles are placed vertically beside the rear windows.

I "believe" one of the common complaints/bad ratings I have been receiving is due to the pax jumping in the front passenger seat not knowing there is a way to open the back door.

I have figured that the best way to resolve my problems is to send a text to the pax when I'm on route to pick them up, a text indicating where the rear handles are for entry.

To alleviate this, I was hoping I could setup a way for my phone to automatically send a text like "_Hi there, I'm on my way. Please note the rear veritcal door handles placed beside the window for your entry into my vehicle. See you soon."_

One Android app that I have become very familiar with is Tasker. But I am wondering how I could gather the pax's number when a ping comes in.

Any suggestions are welcome. thanks.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

If you send those texts out, you ratings will continue to fall..


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I agree, if you send out a text like that every time, you are probably going to take a hit. A little red tape would do wonders.

Regardless, the pax number is always the same, it's the same number you use to call them. So save that number as AAUBER and it will be at the top of your contacts for easy selection.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

.. and save your message to the clipboard. So, if the request comes in you can paste and send pretty quickly. Some customers ignore texts and phone calls anyway. And, as noted above, some don't want interaction with the driver and may rate you lower. Others may appreciate the heads up.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

If I received that text I'd cancel.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I had a driver once that sent me a 3 page text message after accepting my request... really, it was so long it took three text messages to send it. And they were received out of order, so it was fun trying to piece it together. Ah... found it....

"Hi there! I'm Luis, from uber, should be there shorty. I'm driving a Silver Chevy Silverado CrewCab. If I am picking you up from a place other than you h"

"ome, please give me the Bussines or Restaurant where I need to go? By the way, if you need to recharge your Smart phone I have a Lightning con"

"cector or a Micro usb to recharge you phone while I drive to your drop off location. Let me know if you need it. Thanks."

Typos, capitalization, punctuation reproduced exactly as I received it 

When he got there I told him to knock it off...

g


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Here is another... only two pages on this one (about a week later):

"Hello, David's Uber-X car is on its way to a parking space near your chosen map location. Please say your name at my car window. My first priority i"

"s a safe ride. Please let me know anything you need. This is your Uber  "

My reply: "Protip: Any message you send a rider should be one text, not two."

g


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I keep it short:

Text#1: this is your uber driver, please confirm address/location/landmark, be ready when I arrive, if gated community provide gate code, thx!

Text#2: uber is here, flashers on, waiting


Text#1 goes out as soon as I accept request
Text#2 goes out at the same time I hit arrived. 5 minutes, no show? I cancel. It is easy to simply look at the time in my text message. No need for very lengthy messages.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for all of the replies. Granted, I do believe many pax do not like to be contacted, but I fail to see how a text message heads up as such would annoy a pax and/or cause them to cancel. Though I will take the feed back into consideration and probably shorten the text.

The other evening, I decided to do 2 more pick ups, and in both cases, the pax opened the front passenger door. Granted, its no big deal to simply alert them to the location of the rear door handles, but I figure a good short text on receipt of the ping, will be helpful. If most of you disagree, then I simply have to say that its likely you are living in a city with extremely high maintenance pax. Ottawa Canada simply isn't like that in my experience.

*So from my understanding of a couple replies, its the same 10 digit number that is used all the time to make contact with pax? *If thats the case, it will make this easier.

djino


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

gaj said:


> I'm driving a Silver Chevy Silverado CrewCab.


Was this Silverado being used for UberX? (If it was, I can't imagine that would be a profitable venture.)


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Was this Silverado being used for UberX? (If it was, I can't imagine that would be a profitable venture.)


Of course... really comfortable leather seats (4 door truck.)

I could tell he was a new driver... annoying text messages, offering water, gas guzzling truck on Uber X..

I just smiled to myself as I watched the gas gauge drop... 

g


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

djino said:


> *So from my understanding of a couple replies, its the same 10 digit number that is used all the time to make contact with pax? *If thats the case, it will make this easier.
> 
> djino


Yes, it is always the same number.

I only send text messages (when driving) if I arrive and they are not waiting at the curb. Usually only one message.

As a rider, it annoys me to get a text message from the driver saying he is on the way... the app already tells me that  I suppose less experienced riders might like it.
It doesn't annoy me enough to down-rate them or anything. I save my star ratings for how they drive (mostly) and the condition of their car.

If you want to send a text message, just make sure it isn't so long that it splits into multiple messages on the receiving end. Send yourself (or a friend) a copy to verify.

g


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

djino said:


> As many of you may know from this thread , I drive a Nissan Juke for UberX. As you notice with the Juke, the rear door handles are placed vertically beside the rear windows.
> 
> I "believe" one of the common complaints/bad ratings I have been receiving is due to the pax jumping in the front passenger seat not knowing there is a way to open the back door.
> 
> ...


The only way to prevent people getting lost with your doors is to get out and open the door for them if they already have not by the time you get to their door. Although you will look like a doofus doing this on a UberX, and I hate seeing other UberX drivers doing this most people will probably end up being easier on your ratings just because you were so nice at first. First impressions are everything.

Its good to send a text message, but it is hard to visualize with that description. I never have looked at a Juke's door handles, so I can not help at this moment, but I am sure next time I see one, I will look at the handles.

Maybe you can customize your doors to open with the push of a button?

I would trade that car as soon as possible.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

a lot of minivans has that option, open door from drivers side with push of a botton


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Try adding a waterproof "open" sticker like this (http://bit.ly/1GVNh3A) on the door handles ... that should do the trick. And as far as sending messages go ... I use "Quick Message Text" (iPhone app) let's me store texts I send to pax and then press 1 button to send the stored text messages.


----------



## g00r (Mar 10, 2015)

That's interesting that you have a single rider number, in Aus we get the passenger's full phone number. 

I downloaded Tasker, now lets see if I can get it to copy the phone number from Uber and send a txt


----------

